# Are my Chinese Algae Eaters Breeding? <Video>



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe they are just playing around.. They always follow each other around and right before this video they were, what looked to be, kissing each other.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nyVp5TFsHZQ

What do you think?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks more like one is chasing the other out of aggression. They can be particularly aggressive the older they get.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

When my fish spawn they sometimes start by doing that kind of behavior but then it usually progresses fairly quickly into a show of them shimmying next to each other as they turn around in circles, and the nipping part is usually aimed at an anal fin area not at the sides. But I have only watched my Cherry Barbs and my Zebra Danios engage in this and it might be different for CAE's.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I've had fish do that before but it was because they were fighting. One was a CAE and the other was a bala shark.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

ya, my chinese used to do the same exact thing, but it was with a larger male fish. I am sorry to say i think its aggression. How big is their tank and how many fish are in it?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Usually they become aggressive, then suck the slime coat off the fish until it dies.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

They are in a 55 gallon tank with probably 20 other fish. I didn't think they were fighting because every time I look in there they are within 4" of each other sucking on the wall, always close together. That was the first time I saw them do what I got on video.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

well, keep watching. If they coexist everything is fine. if one dies, well thats that


----------

